# Looking for compact 20w Tube Heads...



## Big Monk (Sep 26, 2021)

I’m going to be in the market for a new amp head. My dream amp would be the a Hi-Tone LowWatt but I’m afraid that even though I’m financial able to do it, especially on credit where I can dilute the investment, I can’t see myself spending that much.

So I’ve begun looking at the Ceriatone Lunchbox series of amps. Namely the 2202HW and OTS 20w. 

Of course, I could source parts and build one myself for much cheaper so that’s a possibility as well. 

Anyone have any advice? Ideally a 2 6V6 Hiwatt amp would be something I’d like and I guess I wouldn’t mind building it myself over time.


----------



## ITG6 (Sep 26, 2021)

The Egnater Tweaker is pretty sweet. I've had mine for quite a while and it sounds great.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 26, 2021)

I vote for build what you want or just buy the hitone and be happy


----------



## fig (Sep 26, 2021)

Much respect! Can do and should do are two different do dos . 
Besides building an amp, what other DIY projects would you have going?


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 26, 2021)

fig said:


> Much respect! Can do and should do are two different do dos .
> Besides building an amp, what other DIY projects would you have going?



Outside of electronics? I’ve got 2 bathrooms to remodel, 3 rooms that need crown molding and a family room built in cabinet set on the entertainment wall. 

Electronics wise? I think a new pedalboard build is in order and the amp project. I’m quickly approaching the completion of my required pedal list. My build/purchase list is as follows:

1.) Buy a Booner/Build a Hydra
2.) Sell my MXR CSP101SL and buy and modify the MXR CSP026 (‘74 P90 Reissue)
3.) Build my Protoboard
4.) Design an Ampeg Scrambler board and build one
5.) Buy/Build a DSM Humboldt Simplifier
6.) Build a 20 watt Hiwatt amp

If I go the DIY Hiwatt route, I’ll have to plan extensively and I’m going to sub out the cabinet and face/back plates.


----------



## blackhatboojum (Sep 26, 2021)

Ceriatone amps…  Now here’s something I know a little about.  I love Ceriatone.  Their build quality and Nik’s customer service is top notch.  I own a 2202 and it’s by far the best sounding amp I’ve ever owned.  My 2202 is more Marshall sounding than Marshall’s 20 watt offering to my ears.  That being said though…  If you’re looking specifically for a lower wattage Hiwatt style amp, I don’t believe the Ceriatone 2202 or OTS mini will quite do it for you.  The OTS is a Dumble style and the the 2202 is a mini JCM 800.  Both sound absolutely amazing but they are not Hiwatt flavored.  The Hey What 504 would be the better option but it’s full size 50 watt head.


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 26, 2021)

blackhatboojum said:


> Ceriatone amps…  Now here’s something I know a little about.  I love Ceriatone.  Their build quality and Nik’s customer service is top notch.  I own a 2202 and it’s by far the best sounding amp I’ve ever owned.  My 2202 is more Marshall sounding than Marshall’s 20 watt offering to my ears.  That being said though…  If you’re looking specifically for a lower wattage Hiwatt style amp, I don’t believe the Ceriatone 2202 or OTS mini will quite do it for you.  The OTS is a Dumble style and the the 2202 is a mini JCM 800.  Both sound absolutely amazing but they are not Hiwatt flavored.  The Hey What 504 would be the better option but it’s full size 50 watt head.



Yeah, I’m thinking a 6V6 DIY Hiwatt build will be the only way to get what I want. 

My pals over at the Watkins forums have build similar amps. 

I think it’s the best way to get what I want at my price point.


----------



## blackhatboojum (Sep 26, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Yeah, I’m thinking a 6V6 DIY Hiwatt build will be the only way to get what I want.
> 
> My pals over at the Watkins forums have build similar amps.
> 
> I think it’s the best way to get what I want at my price point.


Agreed 👍.


----------



## EGRENIER (Sep 26, 2021)

Depends what`s the price point !

I have been thinking a lot about getting a Trinity Amp kit lately, I just have way to much stuff to do before I can attack this project.  But this might be of interest...









						Trinity Triwatt Kit
					

Custom Lead is a special head amp based on the classic design originally pioneered by HIWATT. This amp has a preamp inspired by the DR103 preamp and has 3 inputs - one linking the two channels.



					www.trinityamps.com


----------



## Harry Klippton (Sep 26, 2021)

I can attest to how great Trinity amps kits are, as can @jjjimi84 who has built several of them. Dan said so himself that yeah you could source all the parts and do it all yourself but what Trinity offers is so good it's like why bother


----------



## danfrank (Sep 26, 2021)

To the OP... Do you want something already built or a kit?
I have a couple of Fender Blues Jrs that I gutted and tuned one in to a BF Deluxe Reverb (but only the reverb channel and no tremolo). About 15-20 watts output.
 The other Blues Jr will be turned into  a JCM800 Master Volume style, using EL84s instead of EL34s. So, good for 15 watts.
Both have 12" speakers but have speaker Jacks to where an external speaker cab can be plugged in.
This is what I love about Blues Jrs... They're great to gut and turn into something else. There's plenty of "beyond repair" ones that can be had for cheap!


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 26, 2021)

EGRENIER said:


> Depends what`s the price point !
> 
> I have been thinking a lot about getting a Trinity Amp kit lately, I just have way to much stuff to do before I can attack this project.  But this might be of interest...
> 
> ...



That’s in the right direction! With the head cab it’s a little more than I was thinking for the total budget but still well below the Hi-Tone.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Sep 26, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> That’s in the right direction! With the head cab it’s a little more than I was thinking for the total budget but still well below the Hi-Tone.


Trinity amps is the best in the game in my opinion. Great product for a great price and it is alltop shelf stuff. 

My next amp build is the Triwatt so if you go that route you need to detail it for all of us amp nerds.


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 26, 2021)

jjjimi84 said:


> Trinity amps is the best in the game in my opinion. Great product for a great price and it is alltop shelf stuff.
> 
> My next amp build is the Triwatt so if you go that route you need to detail it for all of us amp nerds.



I am going to price out a scratch build with a Trinity head cab and plates and the Trinity and see how it works out. 

My only issue with the Trinity is that I’d have to pony up $700 up front. I’d much prefer to gather parts over time and dilute the up front cost.


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 29, 2021)

Ok. 

So the past few days I have developed my way forward. I am going to scratch build a classic Hiwatt circuit with 6K6 power tubes. I am working on some PCB designs right now that preserve much of the Hiwatt wiring architecture but that allow me to use PCB mounted pots. I'll have 2 boards, a Preamp board and a Poweramp/Power supply board with tubes in between so much of the classic Hiwatt layout will be preserved, at least in spirit.

I'm gonna go with Edcor transformers and i am using the Linked Input circuit and only plan on a single input to keep the faceplate from being crowded. I am targeting a Hammond 14"x10"x3" enclosure to ensure i have space and also to keep my internal wiring neat like a real Hiwatt. Also, It will allow me to make a head cab that matches my current speaker cab so it does not look goofy on top.

This is a long-term and developing project. Rough draft layout:


----------



## TheSin (Sep 29, 2021)

danfrank said:


> To the OP... Do you want something already built or a kit?
> I have a couple of Fender Blues Jrs that I gutted and tuned one in to a BF Deluxe Reverb (but only the reverb channel and no tremolo). About 15-20 watts output.
> The other Blues Jr will be turned into  a JCM800 Master Volume style, using EL84s instead of EL34s. So, good for 15 watts.
> Both have 12" speakers but have speaker Jacks to where an external speaker cab can be plugged in.
> This is what I love about Blues Jrs... They're great to gut and turn into something else. There's plenty of "beyond repair" ones that can be had for cheap!


Interesting idea.


----------



## jubal81 (Sep 29, 2021)

Dammit, guys. I'm never gonna get that outta my head now. 

I was perfectly fine in life and now I have to have one of those Triwatts.


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 29, 2021)

jubal81 said:


> Dammit, guys. I'm never gonna get that outta my head now.
> 
> I was perfectly fine in life and now I have to have one of those Triwatts.



It’s a nice kit but I have this compulsion now to make my own boards and make things my own. Plus I want to use 6K6 power tubes.


----------



## Big Monk (Sep 30, 2021)

Ok  folks.

Here is what I have so far. It's a work in progress. So far I think I'm going to use a tube rectifier. Adapted a known 6K6 power amp and I am working on crafting the classic Hiwatt preamp:


----------



## EGRENIER (Oct 2, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Ok  folks.
> 
> Here is what I have so far. It's a work in progress. So far I think I'm going to use a tube rectifier. Adapted a known 6K6 power amp and I am working on crafting the classic Hiwatt preamp:
> 
> View attachment 16562


Nice work…. I have a couple of questions on your drawing.

When I look at your connection from V1, V2, V3 etc, I’m not sure how you carry the purple/brown pair. Are you splicing it at V2 to keep going to V3 ?

Also, for the connection from the main board to V1-G from the 34K. I see a grey and white pair, what do you do with the grey ? Is it connected to V1-G or just a dead end ?

Bare with me, I’m a newbie !


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 2, 2021)

EGRENIER said:


> Nice work…. I have a couple of questions on your drawing.
> 
> When I look at your connection from V1, V2, V3 etc, I’m not sure how you carry the purple/brown pair. Are you splicing it at V2 to keep going to V3 ?
> 
> ...



It’s a rough draft right now but…

It’s traditional in tube amps that when wiring the heaters you splice in another run, i.e. take the second twisted pair and twist the like colors together and make the connection at that tube and send the other pair to the next tube, and so on and so forth. 

The grey/white wires are shielded wire. The grey is ground and is only grounded at one end.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 5, 2021)

Hey @Big Monk are there any recordings you'd point to as a definitive hiwatt sound that you're after?


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 5, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Hey @Big Monk are there any recordings you'd point to as a definitive hiwatt sound that you're after?



Pretty much anything by Pink Floyd from Meddle on. Although Gilmour did not really run his Hiwatts dirty. 

I'm also striking a balance here. With 6K6 power tubes, the perceived volume won't be much less than a pair of 6V6 tubes and since 6K6s are actual Pentodes, will be closer to the EL34 sound of the Hiwatts.

For the dirty Hiwatt sound, I think you have to listen the Who Live at Leeds or Led Zeppelin at Royal Albert Hall.


----------



## Coda (Oct 5, 2021)

Nothing beats the Hiwatt clean tone. I am not quite ready to build a tube amp, but when I am, that Trinity will be mine. If Hiwatt was smart they would get in on the modern powerscale/modeling trend and crank out some new amps.


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 5, 2021)

Coda said:


> Nothing beats the Hiwatt clean tone. I am not quite ready to build a tube amp, but when I am, that Trinity will be mine. If Hiwatt was smart they would get in on the modern powerscale/modeling trend and crank out some new amps.



Well, let's see how my boards turn out. I'd sell them to forum members here at cost, with a shipping charge. I have to order 5 at a time anyway.

The Trinity is an exceptional kit from the looks it but at $700 + $270 + Shipping, your total cost will be over $1000. Not that it isnt worth it, but I think my project will come in around $400 total, including the custom face/back plates.

I am making my own head though, so that helps.


----------



## Coda (Oct 5, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Hey @Big Monk are there any recordings you'd point to as a definitive hiwatt sound that you're after?


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 8, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Well, let's see how my boards turn out. I'd sell them to forum members here at cost, with a shipping charge. I have to order 5 at a time anyway.
> 
> The Trinity is an exceptional kit from the looks it but at $700 + $270 + Shipping, your total cost will be over $1000. Not that it isnt worth it, but I think my project will come in around $400 total, including the custom face/back plates.
> 
> I am making my own head though, so that helps.


Dibs on one (1) set of boards, SVP!


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Dibs on one (1) set of boards, SVP!


Now now Neil, have you finished your previous amp build? 😂😂


----------



## SillyOctpuss (Oct 8, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Now now Neil, have you finished your previous amp build? 😂😂


Oooh Burn


----------



## Feral Feline (Oct 8, 2021)

Harry Klippton said:


> Now now Neil, have you finished your previous amp build? 😂😂


I finished it! My 5E3's being shipped from HongKers to Canucka as we speak! ehr I mean as we type...

I'm currently sourcing materials for the cab.


----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 8, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> I finished it! My 5E3's being shipped from HongKers to Canucka as we speak! ehr I mean as we type...
> 
> I'm currently sourcing materials for the cab.


Well then you're doing better than me 😬


----------



## EGRENIER (Oct 10, 2021)

Feral Feline said:


> Dibs on one (1) set of boards, SVP!


I’m also very interested !


----------



## EGRENIER (Oct 10, 2021)

Big Monk said:


> Well, let's see how my boards turn out. I'd sell them to forum members here at cost, with a shipping charge. I have to order 5 at a time anyway.
> 
> The Trinity is an exceptional kit from the looks it but at $700 + $270 + Shipping, your total cost will be over $1000. Not that it isnt worth it, but I think my project will come in around $400 total, including the custom face/back plates.
> 
> I am making my own head though, so that helps.


I’d be a taker for one of your board set…

what’s your plan for the cabinet ?  Speakers ?


----------



## Big Monk (Oct 10, 2021)

EGRENIER said:


> I’d be a taker for one of your board set…
> 
> what’s your plan for the cabinet ?  Speakers ?



I’ll use my current cabinet with the Celestion G10N-40. Only change is I am going to add proper grill cloth:


----------

